# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  what about my accent in this small sentence?

## Оля

Пожалуйста, расскажите, насколько ужасен мой акцент   ::  
Thank you.

----------


## Оля

Ребята!! 
Это не по-русски!   ::  
И не по-немецки (как тут кое-кто подумал!   ::  ) 
Это по-английски! Честное слово!   ::

----------


## Rtyom

Я хотел спросить в этой теме, не на французском ли (памятуя о разговоре с *Anas*)...   ::   
Извини, но кроме приятного голоса, я ничего не разобрал.   ::   ::

----------


## Оля

> Извини, но кроме приятного голоса, я ничего не разобрал.

 Если бы я не знала, что я там говорю, я бы теперь и сама не разобрала   ::

----------


## Rtyom

А что там было, если не секрет?

----------


## Оля

> А что там было, если не секрет?

 Попытка номер два   ::

----------


## Leof

я услышал, в конце прозвучало good of you
that's extremely good of you?? 
Das ist в начале почти безупречно.

----------


## Rtyom

Упорно слышу: "Das ist really good of you" с эмфатическим ударением на "really".

----------


## Leof

получается that is really good of you?

----------


## Lily

А я во второй слышу "that's extremely rude of you"   ::

----------


## Оля

> Упорно слышу: "Das ist really good of you"

   ::   ::   ::     

> я услышал, в конце прозвучало good of you
> that's extremely good of you??

 ДАА!!!

----------


## Leof

> ДАА!!!

 последнее прозвучало очень выразительно!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> ДАА!!!
> 			
> 		  последнее прозвучало очень выразительно!

 Ага! Оч. хорошо. 
Теперь осталось носителям определить акцент.  ::

----------


## chaika

Оля,
Мне кажется, что вмешает плохой микрофон, или вы говорили громко, что искажало звуки. 
Звук /th/ чуть-чуть не попал в цель - как уже отметилось, он был близок к /d/.  
(Что не грех- я родился в г.Чикаго, где сплошь и рядом /d/ отменяет voiced dental fricative /th/. Итак говорю /d

----------


## DDT

I could not understand the first recording. It was too fast and sounded a little like French. The second recording was slower and easier to understand. It sounds like you said, 'That is terribly good of you" and you had a little trouble with the "R" sound. 
Say some more things for us to listen to. You have a nice voice.

----------


## Оля

> Say some more things for us to listen to. You have a nice voice.

 Thank you. Maybe later   ::   
And thank you, chaika.

----------


## Scrabus

Не немецкий? Правда?  :P

----------


## Scrabus

> Оля,
> Мне кажется, что вам мешает плохой микрофон, или вы говорили громко, что искажало звуки.

 Неудачно ужат звук, поэтому ничего и не разобрать.  Отсюда совет: не сжимайте стандартными средствами, а  используйте предназначенные для этого проги.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by chaika  Оля,
> Мне кажется, что вам мешает плохой микрофон, или вы говорили громко, что искажало звуки.   Неудачно ужат звук, поэтому ничего и не разобрать.  Отсюда совет: не сжимайте стандартными средствами, а  используйте предназначенные для этого проги.

 Я ничего не сжимала. Я даже не знаю, как это   ::   
А микрофон (в мобильнике) действительно плохой, телефона с хорошим просто под рукой не оказалось.

----------


## Rtyom

М-да, ни за что бы не подумал про телефон.   ::   Хотя почему бы и нет?   ::  (Господин Шкрябус имел в виду программу для обработки звука.)

----------


## Scrabus

> Я ничего не сжимала. Я даже не знаю, как это    
> А микрофон (в мобильнике) действительно плохой, телефона с хорошим просто под рукой не оказалось.

 Тогда всё ясно-). Сомневаюсь, что мобильники с действительно хорошим микрофоном существуют. Зато сжимать не нужно   ::  . А то сиди и думай, как бы получше ужать, чтобы качество в конец не испортить и приемлемого размера было   ::

----------


## Оля

> Тогда всё ясно-). Сомневаюсь, что мобильники с действительно хорошим микрофоном существуют.

 Существуют!
Я тут на форуме выкладывала записи, сделанные таким телефоном. Просто он не мой и поэтому не всегда в моем распоряжении.

----------


## basurero

По-моему, твой акцент звучит естественно. Я понял обе записи. Круто, что ты учишь английское произношение. 
Однако я думаю, что тебе надо обратить больше внимания на "that's". Мне казалось, что ты сказала "dat's". 
Почему не запишеь что-нибудь подлиннее?

----------


## Оля

> По-моему, твой акцент звучит естественно.

 Спасибо. А как это?   ::     

> Я понял обе записи. Круто, что ты тренируешь английское произношение. 
> Однако я думаю, что тебе надо обратить больше внимания на "that's". Мне казалось, что ты сказала "dat's". 
> Почему не запишешь что-нибудь подлиннее?

 Да я просто не могу придумать, какую фразу записать, + телефон с хорошим микрофоном в отъезде   ::

----------


## Scrabus

И я слышу упорно в начале dast't(dat's). Второе разобрать не могу, хотя уже и знаю, что это должно быть). good of you  мне слышно достаточно отчетливо, особенно во-второй записи ).

----------


## Оля

Мне, пожалуйста, ещё одну порцию критики. Спасибо.   ::

----------


## Scrabus

Что расслышал   ::  .
..недошло/не разобрал(Chainy какой-то :P)  ::   ... team speak english please. I don't understand anything. And now i want to know what about my accent?  ::

----------


## challenger

> Мне, пожалуйста, ещё одну порцию критики. Спасибо.

 Я никогда бы не догадался, что это русская говорит. Ну, если бы я не знал, что вы русская.

----------


## Rtyom

Оля, ты спрашиваешь про свой акцент такой интонацией, что кажется, люди должны упасть на колени. Такая царская вальяжность в голосе   ::   ::

----------


## Оля

> Оля, ты спрашиваешь про свой акцент такой интонацией, что кажется, люди должны упасть на колени. Такая царская вальяжность в голосе

 Тёма, ну я просто подумала, что если мало слов, то пусть будет побольше интонации   ::   ::

----------


## DDT

Да, она звучит милая и я  всё также понимаю.

----------


## Оля

> Я никогда бы не догадался, что это русская говорит. Ну, если бы я не знал, что вы русская.

 А на какой акцент это похоже (если не на русский)?

----------


## Оля

> Да, она звучит мило, и я  всё также понимаю.

 А кто-нибудь понял первое слово (это имя)?   ::

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by DDT  Да, она звучит мило, и я  всё также понимаю.   А кто-нибудь понял первое слово (это имя)?

 Может Tony?   ::

----------


## Scrabus

Мой вариант данной записи   ::   :

----------


## DDT

That sounds better. But one word sounded strange. "don't".

----------


## Scrabus

> That sounds better. But one word sounded strange. "don't".

 DDT it's for me? Why sounded strange? Has not noticed.  ::

----------


## DDT

> Originally Posted by DDT  That sounds better. But one word sounded strange. "don't".   DDT is it  for me? Why did it sound strange? I did not notice_.

 Yes it was for you. 
The first "don't" was incorrect. Compare your first "don't" with your second "don't". The second "don't" was good.

----------


## Scrabus

> Yes it was for you. 
> The first "don't" was incorrect. Compare your first "don't" with your second "don't". The second "don't" was good.

 Did it sound the same for me. The first and last record. 
New record sounds better or worse?

----------


## Rtyom

"Don't" и "anything" не впечатляют. 
В первом слове не слышу дифтонга, а второе явно с русским акцентом. 
Ещё какая-то запись слишком тихая. Мне приходится колонки на полную громкость включать.

----------


## Scrabus

> Ещё какая-то запись слишком тихая. Мне приходится колонки на полную громкость включать.

 *Rtyom*, слышно отлично, проверь звук. У меня не стоит даже на половине громкости.
По-поводу anything тоже заметил русский акцент в данной записи   ::  .
Тут вроде нету:   
P.S. Да, произношение это жестко  :P

----------


## Оля

> *Rtyom*, слышно отлично, проверь звук.

 Мне тоже кажется, что запись тихая.

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by Scrabus  *Rtyom*, слышно отлично, проверь звук.   Мне тоже кажется, что запись тихая.

 Значит оба проверьте колонки   ::  . У меня всё нормально слышно).
Лучше скажи, что думаешь о записях   ::

----------


## Оля

> Лучше скажи, что думаешь о записях

 Я не носитель, поэтому я ничего не думаю. Я вообще английский не знаю   ::  
Я только всегда думала, что в слове understand ударение падает на последний слог...

----------


## Scrabus

> Originally Posted by Scrabus  Лучше скажи, что думаешь о записях     Я не носитель, поэтому я ничего не думаю. Я вообще английский не знаю   
> Я только всегда думала, что в слове understand ударение падает на последний слог...

 Хоть ты и не носитель, зато аЦЦкий лингвист ).
P.S. Вот бы мне так его не знать   ::  .

----------


## DDT

> Originally Posted by DDT  Yes it was for you. 
> The first "don't" was incorrect. Compare your first "don't" with your second "don't". The second "don't" was good.   Did it sound the same for me. The first and last record. 
> New record sounds better or worse?

 This is good.

----------


## DDT

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Ещё какая-то запись слишком тихая. Мне приходится колонки на полную громкость включать.   *Rtyom*, слышно отлично, проверь звук. У меня не стоит даже на половине громкости.
> По-поводу anything тоже заметил русский акцент в данной записи   .
> Тут вроде нету:   
> P.S. Да, произношение это жестко  :P

 This recording is good too.

----------


## tohca

> Originally Posted by DDT  Да, она звучит мило, и я  всё также понимаю.   А кто-нибудь понял первое слово (это имя)?

 Hi Оля, I think you have a wonderful voice. Very clear, sweet and completely understandable. However, do relax a just a little as you sounded a little tense.  ::

----------


## chaika

Оля, про ваш акцент. Ой, как мои уши выздоровились с тех пор как я слушал вашу первую запись! Отлично произнесено, как актриса но есть акцент. Вы случайно не учитесь в МХАТе? =:^)  Одно слово не звучит, don't, что-то с гласным. Интересно, слушая запись, заметил, что у нас в слове accent почему-то есть два ударения, первичное и вторичное, а в русском фонетике в слове только одно (в таких коротких словах). Вы говорите правильно с ударением на первом слоге. Звук должен быть чуть-чуть громче и длиннее на втором. Будто два слова axe cent.

----------


## Оля

> Оля, про ваш акцент. Ой, как мои уши выздоровели (а что тут имеется в виду?   ) с тех пор, как я слушал вашу первую запись! Отлично произнесено, как актриса, но есть акцент. Вы случайно не учитесь во МХАТе? =:^)  Одно слово не звучит, don't, что-то с гласным. Интересно, слушая запись, заметил, что у нас в слове accent почему-то есть два ударения, первичное и вторичное, а в русской фонетике в слове только одно (в таких коротких словах). Вы говорите правильно с ударением на первом слоге. Звук должен быть чуть-чуть громче и длиннее на втором. Будто два слова axe cent.

 Большое спасибо, chaika!

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by chaika  Оля, про ваш акцент. Ой, как мои уши выздоровели (а что тут имеется в виду?   ) с тех пор, как я слушал вашу первую запись! Отлично произнесено, звучит, как будто говорит актриса, но есть акцент. ...

 _оздоровились_?

----------


## Оля

> _оздоровились_?

 Ну и что такое "уши оздоровились"?  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  _оздоровились_?   Ну и что такое "уши оздоровились"?

 Это вполне логично и для шутки в узком кругу сойдёт. По аналогии с  "Детей послали в Крым оздоровиться."  А менее шутливо:  _Бальзам для ушей_.

----------


## chaika

Шутя, в смысле, что когда я слушал и прокомментировал первую запись, уши плохо довели до мозгов звуки, а теперь ваше произношение намного улучшилось.

----------

